# My 2012 Cruze LT / RS



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my 2012 Cruze LT / RS - Crystal Red

*What I've Done:*
All windows behind the driver tinted (5%) including sunroof
Vent Visors
TURBO emblems on each door under the RS badge
Carbon Fiber sticker over the Chevy bowtie's
Blue LED lighting under the dash & rear seats, giving the entire floor a nice glow.
Marker lights, tail lights, back up lights & dome lights upgraded to LED's

*Whats To Come:*
HID's
Pedals
Headlight & Tail light tint
Sunroof vent visor

Thinking about lowering it maybe 1" 1/2 - 2"


----------



## Cruzefixion12 (Aug 24, 2012)

Your car is beyond sexy! It really looks great in red. Where did you get the carbon fiber to do your Chevy Bowtie's? I want to drop my car 2" also, but I am scared to see what kind of ride I will get after changing out my springs.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you have a Canadian cruze? I ask because you said you have a LT but I see you have the LTZ rims.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Cruzefixion12 said:


> Your car is beyond sexy! It really looks great in red. Where did you get the carbon fiber to do your Chevy Bowtie's? I want to drop my car 2" also, but I am scared to see what kind of ride I will get after changing out my springs.


I picked up a roll on ebay for a couple bucks. 4" x 50" for $2.89 & free shipping.. More than enough to do both bowties, the back of my remote and whatever else I find... 
Don't waste your time with the pre-cut ones on ebay, i bought one and it wasn't an exact fit, ended up tearing it off and bought the roll.. Cut off a big enough piece, 
layed it on and used a brand new razor blade.....


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Do you have a Canadian cruze? I ask because you said you have a LT but I see you have the LTZ rims.


Yup... Canadian it is... There wasn't too much difference with the "LTZ" that concerned me....
Heated leather & navigation were the major upgrades... My ass doesn't get cold and I know where I'm going, so all good here... =)


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

:goodjob:


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

HID's - *CHECK
*Headlight Tint - *CHECK

*


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

What did you use to tint your headlights?


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Just ordered a roll off ebay,
Light Black 12"x100"Smoked Fog Light Headlight Tint Vinyl Film Wrap 30x250cm | eBay

Worked pretty well, had to re-do a light cuz i screwed it up, but not too bad for a rookie.. =)


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Christrit said:


> Just ordered a roll off ebay,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12" width is sufficient to do the head and tail lights? I'll be doing this in the future and not sure on the width to get.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice ride. Its coming along great!


----------



## Sophie2208 (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks really good with the tint on the windows, nice job!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Doesn't tinting the sunroof make it more likely to shatter? I read that somewhere... 

Other than that... sweet ride. Us Americans are jealous you guys can get the sweet 18'' rims in the LT trims. Darn Canadians!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Great looking Cruze!

And Americans, don't hate! We can't get the RS on the 1LT, only the 2LT/LTZ. Alas a premium for a sweet wheel.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> 12" width is sufficient to do the head and tail lights? I'll be doing this in the future and not sure on the width to get.


Yes, 12" is more than enough to do it.... Just make sure you have a good heat gun and squeegy... The headlights are a little painfull for a rookie, but I managed to do it pretty well, It's that little hump that screws ya up..... But patience is the key.....


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Doesn't tinting the sunroof make it more likely to shatter? I read that somewhere...
> 
> Other than that... sweet ride. Us Americans are jealous you guys can get the sweet 18'' rims in the LT trims. Darn Canadians!


I've never heard that before... I'm still divided on whether to tint the sunroof or not... 
I think the tint would make it too dark, but on the other hand it would reflect out some of the suns heat...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought sunroofs were already tinted. I know on my Suburban the sunroof is a much darker colored glass.

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Used matte black Plasti Dip for the spoiler on the trunk...


----------

